# What code to use for Enlarged Calcified Hilar Lymph Nodes



## Jzt118 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Any help would be great!

Results state: CHF, Cardiomegaly and enlarged calcified hilar lymph nodes. I am having trouble with find a code that suits the calcified lymph nodes.

Thank you in advance!


----------

